# Removing photo emulsion



## simpledesigns (Feb 23, 2011)

hi, this is my first time removing photo emulsion and some of it just won't come out. I've used bleach and the Diazo photo emulsion remover and it hasn't worked. I removed most of the emulsion but some small splatters of it still remain. Am I applying the emulsion remover wrong?


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Did you wash out the Remover right away or let it sit? If you let it sit the Emulsion is Locked in. One bad thing about Emulsion Remover is you have to do it all at once or it locks in the screen. You need a dehazer to remove it.

Last week or so I had a small amount lock in and I used Mineral Spirits. I have another one that's a full screen of emulsion. I just can't get it out. I need to get over to the Screen Printing supply store to get some dehazer for that one.


----------



## simpledesigns (Feb 23, 2011)

I applied the remover with a brush and scrubbed it with a dry toothbrush then washed a few seconds later.


----------



## Pvasquez (Feb 19, 2011)

A good pressure washer and alittle ghost remover will make it like new


----------



## simpledesigns (Feb 23, 2011)

what is ghost remover and where do you get it?


----------



## Cownet (Apr 30, 2010)

ghost remover is an alkaline paste, I use a product called "American eagle haze remover paste" (i'm in Australia by he way) I add liquid haze remover to it for stubborn stains.

Apply with a rag (where gloves) on both sides then wash out after 15min with a high pressure water gurni, then rinse all residue of the screen. 

If you leave emulsion remover and haze remover on the screen to long it will harden the emulsion!

Good luck!


----------



## foot print (Jun 2, 2010)

a size 12 to the center of the screen works great it always solves the problem.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Cownet said:


> If you leave emulsion remover and haze remover on the screen to long it will harden the emulsion!
> 
> Good luck!


The reference to leaving the Emulsion and Haze Remover too long is like over night. Maybe even a few hours. 

Since you left it for only a few second it doesn't or shouldn't apply.


----------



## immagic (Nov 3, 2009)

After 15 years of cleaning 20 screens a day this is how I do it:
1. Put the emulsion remover on with a non scratching Scourer Sponge.
2. Apply to both sides
3. Stack on edge face to face until you have done 6-10
4. Blast off with a Pressure Washer
5. Apply Organge oil Screen Wash to both sides with a 6" Paint Brush
6 . Stack same as 3 above
7. Remove all Screen wash with a pressure washer.
8. Apply degreaser (soapy water) with a soft brush.
9. Wash off with a hose. Do not use a pressure washer as this tends to get soap on screens you have already degreased and causes problems.

If the emulsion will not come off it is usually better to remesh the screen as if you cost your time the fiddling around is not worth it.

We tend to dehaze our screens only twice as this weakens the mesh.


----------



## simpledesigns (Feb 23, 2011)

so far I am trying to get rid of this, can dehazer get rid of this?


----------



## ManiacWrk (Mar 13, 2011)

Try running the screen through hot water, that is what I did and it worked like a charm.


----------



## simpledesigns (Feb 23, 2011)

how long should I run it under hot water? I just did it for about two minutes and didn't see any results


----------



## ManiacWrk (Mar 13, 2011)

I filled a container with hot water and then dumped my screen into the container. I do not know how long I had it in there for because I left my house after I placed the screen in the container. If worst comes to worst, purchase another screen and save some frustration.
I had to do that once because I accidentally left acrylic paint on the screen and it dried up.


----------



## gr8t100 (Feb 3, 2011)

Honestly, if you're not getting the right amount of water pressure I don't see how the water being hot/cold will make a huge difference. Key thing here is pressure. And I don't mean from a water hose, but from one of those DIY carwash place water guns. 

Now i realize these may not be available where you live, but if you can I suggest dropping some $$$ at a hardware store and picking up your own water gun. Water from the hose or faucet won't cut it.

Wish you luck.


----------



## z28kid (Feb 21, 2010)

Honestly try this. Spray your remover on your screen let sit for 1-2 min spray with high pressure. Use a mr clean magic eraser to remove any remaining emulsion


----------



## JPVinylDesign (Feb 27, 2013)

I found a product that works really well. I mean REALLY REALLY well.

Its actually a carb cleaner.

Made by Berkebile. Its called Instant Gum Cutter.

Took me 3 minutes to clear a screen. 1 way spraying on the cleaner and the other 2 were rinsing.

I have tried the bleach, and even lye and nothing. With the carb cleaner I didn't even have to scrub.

I am heading to buy a case of this stuff tomorrow. I paid around $4 for the can.

Not sure what did it to the emulsion. But there is Acetone, Tolune, Xylene, Methanol, and Carbon Dioxide in the the mix in this can. I know the Acetone didn't do it because I tried that by itself as I have some here at the house. Scrubbed and all and nothing. So it has to be one of the other chemicals that did the removing.

I can get each chemical so I want to try and see which one did the work.

This is only like the 2nd or so post I have posted I think. But I had to say something because this works better then the other commercial emulsion removers I have tried. I had to scrub and use a pressure washer with them. This is simple. The spray can and a garden hose. Thats it.

Hope someone finds this useful.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

What does it do to your screen though? 

You could compare the ingriedients between Reclaimer, haze remover and your carb cleaner. It might have the same chemicals, or a combination that cause a chemical re-action. Becareful for your health.


----------



## JPVinylDesign (Feb 27, 2013)

No I did it outside as I have used carb clear for other uses for years. I use to be a mechanic so I was around the stuff a lot.

I didn't notice anything wrong with the screen. except for the emulsion was gone. NO discoloration or visible damage.

I will wait and see when I screen a few shirts and re-post to let you know.


----------

